# St Joe river" opinions "



## CSvanmeter (Jun 2, 2015)

Not looking for arguments. Looking to learn more about the river. What stretch of the river is your favorite and why.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Your best bet is to go on a scouting mission. Find public access sites on line, go there and try it. If people are around, chat them up and see if they might throw you a bone on some other spots. I too want to learn more about the Joe, and I refuse to ask on an open platform like this unless through PM's. 
Its not respectful (in my view) to those that put in the work, not to mention, its fun doing it on your own. Its all about the challenge and the reward.

Good luck!


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Somewhat mirroring Clum's response, the best way to learn the St. Joe is to get on the river. I've been fishing the Joe since i was a kid in the late 70's and am one of the few that can probably claim I've been on every mile of the river from Baw Beese Lake to Lake Michigan. With that, there are what I refer to as three distinct parts of the river. The first is from Baw Beese to Union Lake where the Joe is basically a large stream/small river. This is wade and canoe water and contains your typical S. Michigan inland stream warmwater species. Starting at Union Lake and going down to Lake Chapin, this is the "working water" that is basically a dam, tailwaters, mid-river segment and another pool. The mid river segment varies based on the size and distance to the next dam but typically is shallow, riffle-pool water and navigability is dependent on seasonal flow. You can argue 6 ways to Sunday on which pool is better, but the best thing to do is just pick one and learn it and learn it well, you'll do just as good on anyone as you will the other. The last segment is the "lake run" segment from Berrien Springs tailwater to Lake Michigan. Although you'll get the mid-river segment, the water is deeper and is mostly boatable if you're careful. The harbor section offers all kinds of manmade structure and channels

The upstream limit to migrating coldwater fish is the tailwaters of the Twin Branch Dam in Mishiwaka, IN otherwise, most of the "working" and lake run miles are very similar. I've definitely got my favorites, but those are probably based more on familiarity than better populations. I've spoken to some very knowledgeable St. Joe fisherman whose favorite waters are completely different, yet we have similar success.

My favorite stretch of water and technique is -- OEtNVE PNERPHBVPE J(*#&NB %TRN#S(0akjeaneatHOTenkaena (*65930q7n Nanstina a13254 ADLNRAE

oops must have been a WiFi connectivity issue :evilsmile


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just spend some time on it and what you learn will help you fish all others sections, and all other rivers. I find new spots on that river every year.


----------



## CSvanmeter (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys!
I am not looking for your secret fishing hole. I am two hours south the southernmost part of the st. Joe River. I spend at least a hundred days a year on the water. And I know there is no better knowledge than personal knowledge and spending time on the water.some I go to boat traffic is way too bad to enjoy yourself. That is the kind of information is what I'm looking for. I don't expect anyone to give up their fishing secrets or little honey holes I'll find them myself just wondering what a good productive section of the river is. The River is 206 miles long. And this stated before it would take a lot of years to cover all of it. North or south of a dam north or south of a town 10-15 Mile Stretch .This area is best for walleye that area is best for trout that's all I'm asking for guys thank you for your time


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Whereabouts do you live? I grew up two hours south of the Joe in Alexandria, IN?


----------



## CSvanmeter (Jun 2, 2015)

Lafayette, Monticello area


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Google St Joseph River Assessment. It describes the habitat and fisheries in the river and has fish distribution maps. A little dated but still has useful info in it.


----------



## CSvanmeter (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you I will look into that.


----------



## CSvanmeter (Jun 2, 2015)

A lot of good reading thank you! Very interesting.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

From where you are at in Indiana I'd focus on picking one of the pools between Mishiwaka and Berrien Springs. The Twin Branch Dam pool has a nice public access across from the Hummer plant called Maggies Landing. It's right next to the fish hatchery and just above the dam so has good water depth. A second possibility is the Berrien Springs pool. There is a park just below the Buchanan Dam that has a nice ramp, but can be tricky during low water with bigger boats. From where you live, those are probably the fastest to the river. They are also bigger pools that have a little more water if you have a bigger boat. The main difference is there is no ladder over the Twin Branch Dam, so no steelhead or other Big Lake fish (if you're interested in that). 

If you haven't found this site, there is a facebook site for the Joe: https://www.facebook.com/st.josephriverfishing/ I don't think it gets updated a lot, but there are a few nuggets on there. 

In addition, Louie Stouts Michiana site has some good Joe info http://www.michianaoutdoorsnews.com/

Finally, Mark Zona's facebook page occasionally hints around the St. Joe. I think that's one of his favorite places to fish and he has done some shows on it. He doesn't mention he's on the Joe, but I've recognized some of the landmarks. He's probably trying to keep some of his spots secret. 

https://www.facebook.com/zonasawesomefishingshow/

In addition to growing up in Alexandria, I lived in Lebanon, IN for a while. I used to fish Lake Freeman quite a bit in your neck of the woods. I really liked the stretch from the old flooded dam up to the base of the Shafer Dam (when I could get that far) as it reminded me a lot of the St. Joe without the 2.5 hr drive. I also fished Maxincuckee and the chain of lakes just SW of Plymouth when I was in a "lake mood".


----------



## CSvanmeter (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you!! 


That's a lot of good info I will be heading that way this weekend I have a 5 day weekend. Will be researching it more this evening. 

The stretch of river you are referring to on Freeman is my favorite for that part also. I fish up the river more on the tippy above Shaffer . can't stand all the boat traffic ! Jet skis and party boats tearing up the water.

As far as boats go I have a 2070 cc Crestliner all welded with a 200 jet on it.

Thank you for the replies starting to get a plan of attack put together any other pointers will be gladly excepted.

Happy fishing and safe return


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

That's the PERFECT St. Joe river boat. Other than water upstream of I-69, I can't see many places you can't easily get to with that rig.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

Just ran across this nugget. 50% naturally reproduced fish in the lower St. Joe is pretty damn good given the loss of many self sustaining walleye populations in the Michiana area.

http://www.southbendtribune.com/spo...cle_e118ff79-6566-58c3-975f-07f873f5cc99.html

Courtesy of Louie Stout via the SB Tribune


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

gregm said:


> Just ran across this nugget. 50% naturally reproduced fish in the lower St. Joe is pretty damn good given the loss of many self sustaining walleye populations in the Michiana area.
> 
> http://www.southbendtribune.com/spo...cle_e118ff79-6566-58c3-975f-07f873f5cc99.html
> 
> Courtesy of Louie Stout via the SB Tribune


Thats funny considering I was one of the Anglers saying "Veteran walleye anglers have contended for years that walleyes always have reproduced naturally in the St. Joseph River." And they kept telling us there was only 1-2% reproduction on the lower Joe.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Strange. At one of local meetings a few years ago Jay Wesley told us it was 50% below Berrien and 80% above. It was one of the few things that I thought was a silver lining to the loss of alewife, maybe the walleye numbers will come up and provide a stable near shore fishery. My experience in the past has been pretty hit and miss but increases in all the rivers could change that. Hopefully the sturgeon spawning riffle will be a success on the Zoo and they will get funding to do more of them.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

kzoofisher said:


> Strange. At one of local meetings a few years ago Jay Wesley told us it was 50% below Berrien and 80% above. It was one of the few things that I thought was a silver lining to the loss of alewife, maybe the walleye numbers will come up and provide a stable near shore fishery. My experience in the past has been pretty hit and miss but increases in all the rivers could change that. Hopefully the sturgeon spawning riffle will be a success on the Zoo and they will get funding to do more of them.


Its a shame the Joe gets overlooked for sturgeon rehabilitation. Maybe someday when I am old and grey.


----------

